# Jet 3HP Cabinet Saw with 30" Rip



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulation on the new saw. But, In my case I wouldn't give any table saw a 5 star unless I had done the most important test which is a table saw flange runout. and couple of other tests at different blade height and angles.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats and great review! Well done. Enjoy!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I appreciate you reviewing it after you've had it for a year. It makes for a better review that way.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, what a beaut! Thanks for the in depth review.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

right on…Your whole shop set up looks clean and ready to go…


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice saw! Glad your happy with your Saw.It's a bit scary plunking down a chunk of doe like that.I went through the same buying my Grizzly GO 691.The Jet was very much in the running for my purchase but couldn't catch a sale at the right time.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

congrads on your saw, the picture looks like it has a riving knife, I was under the impression that all jet saws did have riving knifes, enjoy


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice review. i'm thinking of getting this same saw at the end of this summer,myself


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Nice review walnutz.

I just got one of these saws recently. late March 2012.

Ordered mine from tools plus when Jet ran its annual sale. The saw came quickly and thankfully it was well packed and no problems at all with it during assembly.

Just assembled it this past weekend and so have only made a few cuts, but it is an impressive machine and looking forward to really using it for the first time this weekend.


----------

